# a Placebo are you using until you get your Kingston ?



## Bill Sohne

Hello everyone...

Well until I get my Kingston, this Citizen 150m diver will be the daily beater!

It about 40 mm by 13.8 mm high... large screwdown crown at 6.8 mm hands are not bent! crystal flat on outside and domed inside !



















So what are you wearing till your Kingston comes in ?

Good Hunting

Bill Sohne


----------



## rmasso

Omega Speedamaster Moon
Omega Planet Ocean
Seiko Marine Master

Occasionally, my 1946 Rolex Oyster or my 1965 Omega Seamaster 321 chrono...


----------



## Tetraflop

My 2 year old MKII Kingston placebo.









_______
Dietmar


----------



## Izzy

Bill, that is a good looking watch.

Mine are my Seadwellers 1665 and 16660

They keep me sweet until my Kingston arrives.


----------



## Quartersawn

My weekend beater and my most Kingston-like watches get a lot of attention while I wait for my GMT to get back from service at the Dallas RSC.


----------



## rmasso

Saxon007 said:


>


 Those Tudor's are sweet!
Is the one on bracelet w/out crown guards? If so can you post a head on shot of it please?


----------



## tmoris

Tetraflop said:


> My 2 year old MKII Kingston placebo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______
> Dietmar


is that a printed photo taped onto a watch?


----------



## Quartersawn

rmasso said:


> Those Tudor's are sweet!
> Is the one on bracelet w/out crown guards? If so can you post a head on shot of it please?


Sorry to disappoint, it is the angle of the shot. Just your average 79090.


----------



## cpotters

These four seem to be getting the most wrist time, but the Waltham has been misbehaving, so I'm afraid its off to the watch spa for a while for that one.


----------



## Thieuster

Mmm, several choices. For one, I have one of these old, battered Citizens too. Great old watches. Just keeps on running and running. I change watches nearly every day. But the last two weeks, this one gets more wrist time than other watches: Blackwater.

Menno


----------



## rmasso

Saxon007 said:


> Sorry to disappoint, it is the angle of the shot. Just your average 79090.


 STill, very nice though...


----------



## Tetraflop

@tmoris
Yes, I always try some options with a paper-watch.

_________
Dietmar


----------



## tako_watch

I got a Seiko SNZH57K1.......the one with the gold accents just to see how that little bit of gold would look on the wrist. Liked it very much and will get the gilt dial when it is time for the general order to move forward. Will probably get the red triangle too.

I then gave the watch recently to my son who was jonesing for it.


----------



## Jaimie

Bill Sohne said:


>


Cool watch, I have not seen that model before and like it. For me it will be the Sea Fighter, Blackwater and the MM300. I'm also getting a visit from the RGM 300 for 7 days (part of it roads trip).


----------



## Bill J

I'm actually not in any hurry, it would be nice to see the Kngston sometime this year though...meanwhile I can stare at this one.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

Gatecrashing the party but I mostly wear this these days...










Or this:










Lightly seasoned with this soon (It's arriving on Monday!):


----------



## Jaimie

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


>


That is always a good choice (and have a GS motor in it, even thou I know that you do not like them that much  )


----------



## ferrissteve

Don't have a pic as of yet, but have a Kemmner Homage thats getting a once over on the lume and crown. Once done that will hold me over for a while.


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, being the Bond fan I am, these are my two new ones added to my collection:

1968 Breitling Top Time ref. 2003. (Thunderball) I have wanted for a very long time and this one was too good a deal to pass on.










1973 Pulsar P2 LED. (Live and Let Die) I have owned this for about 2 years now but only just had the module redone to operate properly. I have to say, I LOVE IT!!! I get more comments on it then any other watch I own. Never thought that would be the case.










Certainly not Kingston-esque but Bond related non the less.


----------



## Galpo

I was just thinking of this yesterday, great thread :-! 
Plank owners think alike...

A few for me. The most recent one - a long time grail - IAF Seamaster 120










My trusted IDF Kontiki










Hamilton Khaki which was brought back into the daily rotation after a few years in the box










Seiko 6105-8000 I've restored myself a year ago


----------



## MatKid152

Galpo said:


> I was just thinking of this yesterday, great thread :-!
> Plank owners think alike...
> 
> A few for me. The most recent one - a long time grail - IAF Seamaster 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusted IDF Kontiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton Khaki which was brought back into the daily rotation after a few years in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 6105-8000 I've restored myself a year ago


My next purchase is going to be a Seiko 6105-8000 or 6105-8009, such an awesome piece.


----------



## Jaimie

MatKid152 said:


> My next purchase is going to be a Seiko 6105-8000 or 6105-8009, such an awesome piece.


Ditto but it will have to wait awhile for me. I would like to fill out my Seiko line from the start to the MM300.


----------



## Arthur

Being a general order customer, I probably have a long wait, but i have a few that do a pretty good job of substituting until the kingston arrives.

"P" Serial 16610
Probably gets more wrist time than all the others put together.







Tudor 9411/0








MKII Stingray My "Go To" watch when diving, along with the next one which also sees some underwater time as well.









Ocean 7 LM-7


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

I love those LM7's. I want mine back!


----------



## Randy9999

My placebo placeholder was my 6536-1. ;-)


----------



## siggy

I hope you get your Kingston quick as that is a horrible substitute 



Randy9999 said:


> My placebo placeholder was my 6536-1. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 384355


----------



## rmasso

siggy said:


> I hope you get your Kingston quick as that is a horrible substitute


 LOL, funny...


----------



## Arthur

WOW,
That's one heck of a placeholder! Beautiful watch.


----------



## oca_9i

As i'm the one among the 100 Gen.order Customers, i wont expect to get it before 2012  
Just have two of these for wrist rotation !



















This Rollie is coming soon...


----------



## MartinCRC

Not sure if this is a placebo, but I did put the following together (in fact two of them) last year as a bit of fun, and as a Kingston stop gap, to get some sort of handle on the whole Rolex sub vibe thingie. One I sold and the other I still have (see below) and continue to enjoy:



















This one is fitted with a pukka ETA 2824-2 and a domed acrylic crystal.

Martin


----------



## rmasso

MartinCRC said:


> Not sure if this is a placebo, but I did put the following together (in fact two of them) last year as a bit of fun, and as a Kingston stop gap, to get some sort of handle on the whole Rolex sub vibe thingie. One I sold and the other I still have (see below) and continue to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is fitted with a pukka ETA 2824-2 and a domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> Martin


Nice, what was the original watch?


----------



## MartinCRC

rmasso said:


> Nice, what was the original watch?


There was no original watch - I just bought all the parts separately.

All the best
Martin


----------



## rmasso

MartinCRC said:


> There was no original watch - I just bought all the parts separately.
> 
> All the best
> Martin


Very Nice. Your very own Martin Special. 
Best Regards,
Rich


----------



## TheDude

Lots of nice stuff here guys!

I am guilty of buying several watches to sooth the pangs associated with waiting for MkIIs. That's part of the fun IMO!


----------



## Sweep

TheDude said:


> Lots of nice stuff here guys!
> 
> I am guilty of buying several watches to sooth the pangs associated with waiting for MkIIs. That's part of the fun IMO!


I do not have a watch now and that is the only part of waiting for the Kingston that I dislike. Since I am waiting and have no timeframe I have been looking at Seiko's and thinking about picking one up. I am looking for a deal on the Seiko Spork among others.

This watch oca 9i posted is the shiznet:










I lovethe hands, especially the seconds hand.


----------



## Jim C.

Did someone say 6105? I'm getting by with this (among others including a Raven Vintage) while waiting patiently.


----------



## Izzy

There are some great looking vintage divers watches here, keep them coming!


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

This is my new placebo now that I'm waiting for the Kingston to come back from review.


----------



## tyre777

Old sandoz sub, crownguard removed, 7mm crown, swiss 2824








Modern gilt homage, super sub case, sapphire xtal, ceramic insert, swiss 2836








6309-7040, 6105 xtal, noah hands and dial


----------



## rmasso

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> This is my new placebo now that I'm waiting for the Kingston to come back from review.


Is that your tatted arm in the photo?


----------



## Jaimie

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> This is my new placebo now that I'm waiting for the Kingston to come back from review.


It's on the wrong arm or do you wear two watches


----------



## johnchoe

tyre777 said:


> Old sandoz sub, crownguard removed, 7mm crown, swiss 2824


How do you remove the crown guards??



tyre777 said:


> Modern gilt homage, super sub case, sapphire xtal, ceramic insert, swiss 2836


Wow, this looks fantastic! Where/ how did you source the dial and the hands? Is this available as is, or did you have to mod the watch to get to this?


----------



## Izzy

Currently wearing my vintage big crown seamaster 300


----------



## tyre777

@johnchoe
Had to file em down and reshape/polish the sides- making sure I don't remove too much 
metal and have the crown touch the bezel when its screwed down..
As for the gilt homage- watch was assembled- case from the bay and for the source of 
hands and dials just pm me pls..


----------



## cpotters

Izzy said:


> Currently wearing my vintage big crown seamaster 300


OMG. Nice.......Fricken......Watch!!!!


----------



## rmasso

Izzy said:


> Currently wearing my vintage big crown seamaster 300


 Reminds me somewhat of the Seiko 62MAS, just in the look.... Very nice though.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

rmasso said:


> Is that your tatted arm in the photo?


Sure is.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

Jaimie said:


> It's on the wrong arm or do you wear two watches


It's not, it's on the right arm. :-d


----------



## Jaimie

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> It's not, it's on the right arm. :-d


Ok that was bad but I guess I walked into it.

I had to wear my watch on my right wrist when my left was messed up and it took about 3 days until it felt normal. After than the switch back felt weird.
Funny what you get used to.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

I used to have this "ritual" (let's call it!) whereby I would alternate my "watch-wearing arm" each year from the 15th October to the following 14th October...

Yes, I know. I'm a Weirdo.


----------



## cpotters

Izzy said:


> Currently wearing my vintage big crown seamaster 300
> 
> Izzy:
> 
> PRIM makes a current version (or they did) but I think only with subsidiary seconds instead of a sweep second hand. It looks like this: ELTON hodiná?ská, a.s. výrobce hodinek PRIM
> 
> This Seamaster 300 is the one I had hoped Bill would pay homage to with a proper sweep, since nobody but Prim Orlik had done so, whereas so many of the later ones - plus all of the forgeries - show up on the later model. To my knowledge nobody is even faking these, and as a vintage diver I think it's a greater prize. Use yours well...


----------



## rmasso

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> I used to have this "ritual" (let's call it!) whereby I would alternate my "watch-wearing arm" each year from the 15th October to the following 14th October...
> 
> Yes, I know. I'm a Weirdo.


 Why the 15th? Birthday?


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

rmasso said:


> Why the 15th? Birthday?


No reason. For the purposes of this discussion we'll call it the "Day of Enlightenment".


----------



## Izzy

cpotters said:


> Izzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently wearing my vintage big crown seamaster 300
> 
> Izzy:
> 
> PRIM makes a current version (or they did) but I think only with subsidiary seconds instead of a sweep second hand. It looks like this: ELTON hodiná?ská, a.s. výrobce hodinek PRIM
> 
> This Seamaster 300 is the one I had hoped Bill would pay homage to with a proper sweep, since nobody but Prim Orlik had done so, whereas so many of the later ones - plus all of the forgeries - show up on the later model. To my knowledge nobody is even faking these, and as a vintage diver I think it's a greater prize. Use yours well...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *Cpotters*, thank you for the compliments on the Seamaster I must admit I do not wear it often, as they are getting hard to find in good nick. But when I do, it does put a smile on my face . I agree with you I prefer this reference 165.014 to the 165.024 because like you said there are so many fakes about. I actually have a 165.024 pristine made from new old stock, I purchased it from a reputable UK company who specialise in Omega and Swiss watch repairs and they also put together NOS watches from their stock pile of parts. The link to Prim is very interesting, thanks |>!
Click to expand...


----------



## MHe225

Jaimie said:


> I had to wear my watch on my right wrist when my left was messed up .... Funny what you get used to.


It's just that, what you are used to. For as long as I have known my wife, she wears her watch on her right arm; she doesn't even know why and when she started that, but she can't stand a watch on her wrong -eh, make that left- arm.

*Victoria*, is the tattoo still under construction, i.e. will it be colored in? One of my former colleagues had both his arms completely covered; there wasn't a single cm^2 of natural colored skin left. It was beautiful, but for me, the thought of all the hours of being stung with needles ..... brings back painful memories, both physically and mentally :-|


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

Yep, still a Work In Progress. But then you could say that about all of us, tattooed or otherwise. 
It will be mostly white with lots of grey water shading.


----------



## Sweep

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Yep, still a Work In Progress. But then you could say that about all of us, tattooed or otherwise.
> It will be mostly white with lots of grey water shading.


This forum attracts some strange characters. From the soap box foaming at the mouth ravers who feel they are owed everything they want when they want it to the strange fascination with your wrists and arms. When I read the posts about your wrists I feel like I have been transported to the Victorian age where the slightest exposure to female flesh would spark heated conversation and possibly orgasm. 
Do men prod you and pull your hair in fascination when they see you in public as well?

PS: I usually love grayscale tattoos over the brightly colored ones.


----------



## NWP627

I'm a plank holder that has been told "Yours will be in the next batch of shipment to Switzerland for assembly." Therefore anticipating a continued wait I've just ordered a panda dialed Seiko to assuage my patience.
N


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

Sweep said:


> ...the slightest exposure to female flesh would spark heated conversation and possibly orgasm.


I get that _all_ the time.

I need to stop looking.


----------



## ferrissteve

Nice Artwork. As a fellow tattooed watch enthusiast I can relate to many works in progress. Like watches, as soon as you're done with one area or design its off to start the next .


----------



## TheDude

Wow, I just did an inventory of the stuff I bought since I paid my deposit on the Kingston. It's a bit shocking:

-Rolex 1680 Red Sub
-Rolex 16660 Sea Dweller
-Steinhart Nav B-Uhr "Vintage"
-Panerai PAM 359

During that time I also received my LRRP, but that transaction happened much earlier.


----------



## ferrissteve

Nice. Since I came on board for the Kingston I've managed to acquire an MKii Stingray and Vantage, both fine time pieces that I greatly enjoy wearing. I also picked up a Kemmner sub homage, which has become a project watch as of late. After the Kingston arrives the Speedy is next on the list.


----------



## Bill Sohne

*A placeholder....*

Hi everyone...

I have not worn this watch in a very long time.... cant remember the last time I wore it...










Good Hunting

Bill Sohne


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: A placeholder....*



Bill Sohne said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I have not worn this watch in a very long time.... cant remember the last time I wore it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Hunting
> 
> Bill Sohne


Wow, what a nice dial on that one. I like the insert, too.

Honestly, I wouldn't wear it often either. I'd be afraid I'd smack it around or drop it by accident.


----------



## TheDude

*Re: A placeholder....*



Bill Sohne said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I have not worn this watch in a very long time.... cant remember the last time I wore it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Hunting
> 
> Bill Sohne


That's a MkVI like mine. Super nice aged insert!

I wear mine all the time since getting it back from Bob Ridley. Wearing it right now actually...


----------



## GregoryD

That vintage Seiko is really, really nice. Love the square hour hands and the "stoplight" seconds hand.


----------



## rmasso

*Re: A placeholder....*



TheDude said:


> That's a MkVI like mine. Super nice aged insert!
> 
> I wear mine all the time since getting it back from Bob Ridley. Wearing it right now actually...


 I want one like yours! Some day....


----------



## gonzomantis

Bill Sohne said:


> So what are you wearing till your Kingston comes in ?


My newest placebo:


----------



## rmasso

gonzomantis said:


> My newest placebo:


That's nice, what year and model #?


----------



## gonzomantis

rmasso said:


> That's nice, what year and model #?


I'm not sure. It came from eBay.










The only marking that might be the model is 1D29M.


----------



## rmasso

Very nice!!


----------



## aliasrichmond




----------



## StufflerMike

aliasrichmond said:


> View attachment 563544


That's nice one !


----------



## gonzomantis

Well, the Bulova pooped out after about a week. Thank goodnees I was working with a good eBay vendor who took it back politely.

So, here is the latest...

















Cheap thrills until the Kingston arrives. Confidence inspiring with its 5000M water resistance. :-d


----------



## Fullers1845

gonzomantis said:


> Well, the Bulova pooped out after about a week. Thank goodnees I was working with a good eBay vendor who took it back politely.
> 
> So, here is the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap thrills until the Kingston arrives. Confidence inspiring with its 5000M water resistance. :-d


How is the action on that Tiger? I have admired them for a cheap thrill myself.


----------



## 66Cooper

Where did you find that one and what is it exactly?


----------



## gonzomantis

Fullers1845 said:


> How is the action on that Tiger? I have admired them for a cheap thrill myself.


I went for the 2836 movement option, and it has been keeping time remarkably well. The domed crystal is nice. The bi-directional bezel isn't the easiest to grasp, but looks fairly nice. The hands have some lume, but on the dial it is almost non-existant. The date tends to ride a little high in the window. I have yet to size the rivet-style bracelet that was included.


----------



## Fullers1845

gonzomantis said:


> I went for the 2836 movement option, and it has been keeping time remarkably well. The domed crystal is nice. The bi-directional bezel isn't the easiest to grasp, but looks fairly nice. The hands have some lume, but on the dial it is almost non-existant. The date tends to ride a little high in the window. I have yet to size the rivet-style bracelet that was included.


Thanks. Looks at least most of the part. ;-)


----------



## antero

Hi all, till Kingston arrives i have an Oris Classic date and WCT (Ollech & Wajs ) both on Seiko Super Oyster bracelet cheers Skinny


----------



## Packleader

I'm not one of the lucky few to have a Kingston en route, but I do love the title of this thread!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## White Tuna

This. This is what I am wearing until I get my Kingston:









For the love of all that is holy Bill get me my Kingston. I am looking at watches daily! LOL


----------



## Jim C.

Sold the Raven I mentioned earlier in this thread (still have the 6105) but have been wearing this one recently.


----------



## LAPD

Galpo said:


> I was just thinking of this yesterday, great thread :-!
> Plank owners think alike...
> 
> A few for me. The most recent one - a long time grail - IAF Seamaster 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusted IDF Kontiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton Khaki which was brought back into the daily rotation after a few years in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 6105-8000 I've restored myself a year ago


Your Kontiki is doing my head in Galpo


----------



## LAPD

White Tuna said:


> This. This is what I am wearing until I get my Kingston:
> 
> View attachment 616894
> 
> 
> For the love of all that is holy Bill get me my Kingston. I am looking at watches daily! LOL


Nice Timex White Tuna, you know that watch started it all for their Ironman series of watches, I have one of them and its always on my wrist when I go for a jog.

But for now my placebo is this Citizen Eco drive today it has served me well over the years. Now its now on a nice Italian rubber Corvus strap.

I'm a GO Kingston C3 man No date and have not been assigned a number as yet. Whilst I sit here and see Kingstons been flipped from place to place I'm pulling my hair out.


----------



## White Tuna

LAPD said:


> Your Kontiki is doing my head in Galpo


I agree. I think the Kontiki is one of the best looking watches I have ever seen. I have the on on amazon on my wish list but it is over $3,000. For that I can wait for my Kingston. :-(


----------



## White Tuna

LAPD said:


> Nice Timex White Tuna, you know that watch started it all for their Ironman series of watches, I have one of them and its always on my wrist when I go for a jog.
> 
> But for now my placebo is this Citizen Eco drive today it has served me well over the years. Now its now on a nice Italian rubber Corvus strap.
> 
> I'm a GO Kingston C3 man No date and have not been assigned a number as yet. Whilst I sit here and see Kingstons been flipped from place to place I'm pulling my hair out.


I actullay like the Ironman because I purchased it over 20 years ago when I was in the Army. They were pretty big at the time. This one has a metal case which I LOVE now.

I love the Eco Drive and may have to pick one up since that is what Eli advertises.


----------



## SgtClaymore

_I have to suffer and wear my Heuer Aquaracer!!! I love this watch but I agree I'd trade it in for the Kingston any day!!!_


----------



## White Tuna

SgtClaymore said:


> _I have to suffer and wear my Heuer Aquaracer!!! I love this watch but I agree I'd trade it in for the Kingston any day!!!_


That's a proper watch Sgt!


----------



## Izzy

I recently found my perfect GMT: glossy dial, chapter ring, small red hand and cornino crown guards. This has been keeping me occupied until my Kingston arrives.


----------



## 66Cooper

I think that might be my perfect GMT as well!!! Looks spot on. More pix!!!


----------



## Thieuster

My next Rolex. No doubt. I'll be quiet for a year and save money. This GMT comes very close to a Kingston! It has about the same colorful presence.

Menno


----------



## Arthur

Thieuster said:


> My next Rolex. No doubt. I'll be quiet for a year and save money. This GMT comes very close to a Kingston! It has about the same colorful presence.
> 
> Menno


No doubt the GMT is a great watch. While the GMT Master doesn't have the quickset hour hand like the MasterII, it does have a quickset date function which I really like. Here is mine. It's not my everyday wearer, but I never go on a trip without it.


----------



## cpotters

Izzy said:


> I recently found my perfect GMT: glossy dial, chapter ring, small red hand and cornino crown guards. This has been keeping me occupied until my Kingston arrives.


Yeah, I've been casting around for the right GMT (#1675) myself. 1963-66, in the box, with just the right amount of "WABI". I've got my Kingston - waiting for my GMT: You've got your GMT - waiting on your Kingston. See? It's all about balance


----------



## Izzy

cpotters said:


> Yeah, I've been casting around for the right GMT (#1675) myself. 1963-66, in the box, with just the right amount of "WABI". I've got my Kingston - waiting for my GMT: You've got your GMT - waiting on your Kingston. See? It's all about balance


Too right Mr Potters :-!, these early GMTs are beautiful. Good luck with the hunt!


----------

